# Now, promise not to laugh



## mrmurph (Nov 21, 2007)

I was so happy with the way my Thing and Frightening Lightning Nosferatu came out, I decided to tackle the Moebius Frankenstein next. I have no sculpting skills, so I knew this would be a straight out of the box build.

Priming went fine. I painted the clothes with ceramacoat Charcoal followed by a thin wash of blue. I got exactly the shade of blue-black I wanted. Tres cool!

I base coated the head and hands pale flesh, and the problems kicked in. I wanted to try a Savini zombie color scheme with mottled maroon and green wash. The end result was striking, but strikingly inappropriate. So I soaked the parts in Pinesol, washed them, sprayed them with oven cleaner, washed them --> back to gray plastic. Then (oh the horror), as I was scrubbing with a toothbrush, the left hand shot out of my grip and disappeared down the bathroom drain. :drunk: Surely, I thought, I could recover it from the trap.

Soooo... I went to Ace Hardware and picked up an appropriate wrench for my new unexpected project. The cashier cautioned me that I might snap the pipe with the wrench. Nah.... I know what I'm doing. At home, I tackled the trap, saw it start to bend (can we all see where this was leading). I caved before causing more chaos. Time to call the plumber 

In the meantime I think I'll do a straight out of the box Nosferatu - far from drains and plumbing.

Happy Easter.


----------



## FLKitbuilder (Apr 10, 2011)

Yeah, right..you really expect us NOT to laugh at this!!! Ok. I won't laugh...sorry, I lied!! 
Hahahahahahahahahahahahahaha.

This relatively cheap styrene kit is going to end us costing more than a full size resin kit by the time the plumber is finished picking your pocket. LOL. 
But, you'll probably get his hand back..at least.


----------



## Disco58 (Apr 10, 2011)

You'd have been better off just fixing the drain pipe yourself. I've been under more sinks than I care to count, never seen more than $15 worth of PVC fittings from wall to sink, and it doesn't take a rocket scientist (or plumber) to do it.


----------



## Facto2 (Nov 16, 2010)

Patrick, that really sucks. Sorry that happened to you.


----------



## zike (Jan 3, 2009)

That's why I have one of these...a flexible pick-up tool with a grappler end.


----------



## deadmanincfan (Mar 11, 2008)

I've lost more than one model part down a drain, so I can totally sympathize, Murph...but at least yours was a relatively large part...one of mine was Wolf-Wolf's arm from the PL Munsters repop.


----------



## Mark McGovern (Apr 25, 1999)

I can't laugh. Mr. M - I'll just nod sympathetically with a sad, knowing look that only you and I will understand.


----------



## Auroranut (Jan 12, 2008)

Mrmurph, you're not the first one to lose a part and you won't be the last.
We've all done it....

Chris.


----------



## Auroranut (Jan 12, 2008)

deadmanincfan said:


> I've lost more than one model part down a drain, so I can totally sympathize, Murph...but at least yours was a relatively large part...one of mine was Wolf-Wolf's arm from the PL Munsters repop.


Do you need the part James? I might be able to help...

Chris.


----------



## FLKitbuilder (Apr 10, 2011)

I have to add that the only reason I'm laughing is because silly things like this happen to me all the time. I am sympathetic, but it IS funny because we all can relate to it.


----------



## deadmanincfan (Mar 11, 2008)

Auroranut said:


> Do you need the part James? I might be able to help...
> 
> Chris.


I think I can actually sculpt a replacement with a little effort, Chris...thanks for the offer though, mate much appreciated! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Auroranut (Jan 12, 2008)

If you change your mind you know how to find me...:wave:

Chris.


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

Sooooo.......was it in the drain???
You see I've got this theory that when Styrene slips out of your hands and begins to fall...the molecular structure begins to alter and then when it strikes any object ie, carpet, hardwood floor, or in your case 'drain'...it simply ceases to exist in our Universe....and is off to another dimention...never to be seen again....
I might be wrong on this one:drunk:...but so far the theory has proven sound
Mcdee

Oh...almost forgot


----------



## xsavoie (Jun 29, 1999)

You should have put a cork on that drain before scrubbing.Seems that putting a bucket in the bathtub,or just used a bucket with water in it anywhere appropriate in the house would have been a better idea.It might have cost less to buy another Franky than to call a plumber.:drunk:


----------



## IanWilkinson (Apr 23, 2010)

This may seem a little 'STRANGE' to some of you but i wash my models in the Bath at home!.. don't know how many franky heads iv'e had to 'disslodge' over the years!...lol


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

IanWilkinson said:


> This may seem a little 'STRANGE' to some of you but i wash my models in the Bath at home!.. don't know how many franky heads iv'e had to 'disslodge' over the years!...lol


That would probably scare the hell out of your Proctologist
Mcdee


----------



## dklange (Apr 25, 2009)

I'll just add another "been there done that"!! I am inclined to agree with Mcdee about the molecular change to another dimension.... had it happen soooooo many times!!

Happy Easter!!

- Denis


----------



## Mark McGovern (Apr 25, 1999)

IanWilkinson said:


> ... don't know how many franky heads iv'e had to 'disslodge' over the years!...lol


Eeewwww...Maybe you should wash 'em in the _shower_, Ian. :freak:


----------



## kenlee (Feb 11, 2010)

I had that happen one time, after that I have kept a piece of screen wire cut into a circle that is slightly larger than the drain opening that I stuff into the opening to prevent such accidents.


----------



## mrmurph (Nov 21, 2007)

Misery loves company. And I'd just been thinking "why don't I take the time to put the plug into the...AHHHHHHH... drain.

I'll look for one of those flexible tools. Maybe ACE Hardware? 

And I plan on picking up another Glow Frankie from Moebius. But it's the idea of another model missing a part. We all remember the dark days of the 90s buying kits that were missing parts. It seems almost sacraligious to allow a kit to be incomplete. I'm just hoping the hand didn't float away.


----------

